# Node Support on FreeBSD



## anubhav (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi,

We are planning to deploy our node application on FreeBSD. Can anyone suggest if there are any open issues which we should be aware of? Are there any node packages which may not be supported on FreeBSD? 

Thanks for the help..


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 8, 2017)

My web dev company has been using node for four years for processing product purchases through Braintree without issue as well as using some of the modules such as mustache, pgSQL interface, email and a few others I can't think of right now.


----------

